# 3.5 O/U ?



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

do any of you guys know of any o/u that will shoot a 3.5 inch shell?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

berretta and khan both make one that shoot 3.5


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Browning makes one in the cynergy now, and made one in the past in the citori. I have a citori satin hunter, dull finish on wood and metal, and love it to death. Had a browning gold, SX2, and benelli, after screwing with that, bought the citori and never looked back.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I know of an older Browning for $925 in Anchorage. Price is probly negotiable. Around 90-95% condition.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

American Arms makes a 3 1/2 in. over/under.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I shoot a Beretta 686 Waterfowler once in a while for honkers when I hope not to shoot too many shells. This is chambered for 3 1/2 inchers, but I sure wouldn't want to shoot too many of them as you can imagine the significant recoil in comparison to an auto.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As said before, I shoot a 3.5" citori, with steel, I would say the recoil is comparable to 3" lead loads, never have thought it was severe with any steel shot, 3 1/2 heavy shot does buck a bit. Typical steel load for me on pass shooting is 1 1/2 oz of BBB or T shot pushed by alliant steel powder. Shot many a 3.5" lead turkey load as I had a case of them given to me, and wasted most of them at long range pheasants to get the hulls for reloading. As long as the gun fits you and isn't too light, it shouldn't bother you.

You can always add a recoil reducer in the stock if it does.

If you can find one I would go with the citori, or a new cynergy. As said before, I have no regrets and mine is a much higher quality firearm than the autos I had.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Why do you want a 3 1/2 inch O/U?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

why not?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL....... I should have said: What do you want to use it for???

If it's hunting from a blind I found out that:

1.) Hard to reload when in a blind. (Pit or laydown.)

2.) Hard to break open when in a blind.

Pheasant Hunting:

1.) It's nice for pheasant hunting, nostalgia wise. But I found out that it's also nice to have a third shot. Just depends on what you like.

That's all. I was just wondering what you wanted to use it for.

Good Luck.

:sniper:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with ya there usmarine, it can be a little different to get use too. I grew up with pumps, then went to the auto's, and finally to the over/under. I can say that my shooting percentage drastically went up after I did that. Mostly because with the auto it was bang/bang ok aim now, bang, dead bird.

Of course that was when the autos would function correctly.

Still shoot my old model 12 on private ground with lead for pheasants, nothing like having 7 in the mag and one in the pipe for the ends of the fields.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Southdakbearfan:

Your right about that Model 12. Some of the ends of those fields can get pretty crazy.

But you know, with a single shot, double barrel, over/under, auto, or pump, I can miss with them all. :lol:

But actually I've been pretty lucky pheasant hunting and those I can usually do well with the first and 2nd shots. Not needing a 3rd usually. But, ducks and geese are a different matter entirely.

Did u want to use the 3 1/2 for pheasant?

Good luck hunting.

:sniper:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have also heard of browning making a model or two with the 3.5 in capability, but whats the point???? A semi-auto can legally hold 3 shells and doesnt kick nearly as much as a O/U. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger also makes one, you can even get it in stainless synthetic.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i shoot a 2 3/4 over under and was wondering wat would happen if i put a 3" in and shot it, i know it fits in the barrel but would it cause some seriouse damage...like blow up and kill me?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it might blow up in your face, and you might get hurt. If you can fit the shell in there.

I'm not an expert on that though, maybe some one else on there can elaborate.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It will go off, but you wont get it out. Might blow up on a cheaper one. The shell will open up past the end of the chamber and stick. Will also cause an increase in pressure.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

haha thanks for the info..sounds like i better stick to 2 3/4 then.


----------

